# Second missed appointment by Tesla Mobile Service.



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Second time and sitting all day before I was informed he/she was not coming. Parts not in. That happened two weeks ago. What pisses me off is , no call earlier or info that there are no parts. OK, now waiting another 2 weeks, just like the 2 times before. No explanation.
Is there any reason I can not be informed at least at the start of the day? Very Bad Service.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a mobile tech who does a great job of keeping me in the loop. I previously had one who didn't, and it sucked. I wonder if Tesla has a protocol or not. My gut says some techs give a sh** and others don't.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I thought they gave up on mobile service. Any idea on percentage of service from mobile? I heard the time wasted with the technicians traveling made it extremely inefficient and expensive. They also found the magic of Uber credits.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My mobile tech was here two weeks ago. So, no, they haven't given up on mobile tech in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I had my first mobile service experience last week. Was scheduled for Friday to come to my job to replace my 12v battery. Actually came on Wed since he was in the area and said he could do it now if I wanted. Was super friendly and answered all my dumb new owner questions. Said he was a service center tech for 4 years, and just switched to mobile service and loves it. 

In keeping with sonoswen's post, I was not contacted about the early show. But that obviously was not a problem like a he had. I would not have been too happy getting such a late notification.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I thought they gave up on mobile service. Any idea on percentage of service from mobile? I heard the time wasted with the technicians traveling made it extremely inefficient and expensive. They also found the magic of Uber credits.


I think it depends entirely on how backed up the service centers are in the area. Orlando only has one, and it's way overloaded, so they lean heavily on mobile service when they can.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> I thought they gave up on mobile service. Any idea on percentage of service from mobile? I heard the time wasted with the technicians traveling made it extremely inefficient and expensive. They also found the magic of Uber credits.


I think there are probably still states that are exclusively mobile service. NM was one, less than a year ago.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

It would be so so much better if they would just give a heads up Before a person has to sit around all day, or 2 days in my case.. Tells me the parts to service people is not what it should be. 2 days lots,Hope next time they actually show up and fix the problem..


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

sonoswen said:


> It would be so so much better if they would just give a heads up Before a person has to sit around all day, or 2 days in my case.. Tells me the parts to service people is not what it should be. 2 days lots,Hope next time they actually show up and fix the problem..


I had a missed mobile service once. No reason was given why and I can't remember if parts were needed. They didn't contact me until well past the scheduled window. Very disappointing and frustrating to hear it's happened to you twice now.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Trying not to be grumpy...looking for an IPA now.......( my wife read this over my shoulder...she said that ship has sailed...)


----------

